# People............



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

I made a nice heavy shooting bench and left it at a public shooting area for other sportsmen to use for sighting in their rifles. 

So what happens? Some nut, or nuts, shot it to to pieces with a shotgun...................


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

So sad.

We have the same type of problems up here.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

That really sucks, why can't people just leave things alone? I do same thing out here. Haven't even met the other people that use our little range but we all keep it clean and replace the targets when its needed. I hope some ***hole like that doesn't find it.


----------

